
Ask HN: Sold my Apple Watch: Quadcopter or 3D printer? - cianchette
I just sold my Apple Watch for $250. I was now going to by a new tech toy.  I was thinking of either a Quadcopter or a 3D printer.  I have a GoPro that I could mount to the Quadcopter.
======
jason46
There is a substantial learning curve to setting up and flying a competent
quadcopter, but it is a great hobby. If you get both, you can make parts for
the quadcopter. I'm not sure about the relevance of selling your watch for
$250?

~~~
cianchette
I never thought of making parts for the quadcopter with the printer. That's
amazing.

------
KiDD
Where are you going to get a 3D printer for 250$

